# mystery wood 217 from Mark Peet



## phinds (Apr 1, 2020)

This wood is from Mark Peet (@Mr. Peet). The clearly semi ring porous end grain reminded me strongly of butternut but the color and weight are wrong for that (plus end grain details when looked at up close) and I have no other idea what it is. Mark has it labeled as 58lbs/cuft but that was when it was wet, long before I got it. I have it at 42 lbs/cuft. 

Any ideas?

Details and enlargements are at:

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/mystery.htm#217



 face grain




 
end grain



 
end grain closeup



 
1/4" x 1/4" end grain shown at 12X


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 1, 2020)

I have no idea by endgrain shots like you do. But it looks alot like type of elm in the first pic.
Just a totally off base wag.


----------



## phinds (Apr 1, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> I have no idea by endgrain shots like you do. But it looks alot like type of elm in the first pic.
> Just a totally off base wag.


Mark thought exactly the same thing but the end grain says very clearly that there's no way it's elm. Greg, you really should learn a bit about end grain. It's not complicated and it's often a surefire way to ID woods or rule out woods.

Elm, for example, is ring porous, not semi ring porous, and has wavy bands in the latewood that are so characteristic of elm (although they also occur in hackberry) that they are called ulmiform bands (ulmiform = having the form of elm)


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 1, 2020)

phinds said:


> Greg, you really should learn a bit about end grain.


I mostly use domestic woods in my craft so I have never really took a deeper plunge into wood Id. 
Besides, that's what we have you for! LOL.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 1, 2020)

@Nubsnstubs 

Paul, I believe this is one of two pieces of wood from Jerry and he thought it was a desert elm. I agree, the face grain and bark looked a lot like Siberian elm, but the end grain did not make sense. You sent them home with me last visit. So I could post additional bark pictures or other views if needed.


----------



## phinds (Apr 1, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> @Nubsnstubs
> 
> Paul, I believe this is one of two pieces of wood from Jerry and he thought it was a desert elm. I agree, the face grain and bark looked a lot like Siberian elm, but the end grain did not make sense. You sent them home with me last visit. So I could post additional bark pictures or other views if needed.


Yeah, I remember. Probably be a good idea if you would post bark pics here. I didn't take any since I leave barking to the dog.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 1, 2020)

phinds said:


> Yeah, I remember. Probably be a good idea if you would post bark pics here. I didn't take any since I leave barking to the dog.



Might have to have the kid take pictures, can't hold steady...flatsawn piece & 1/4 sawn piece









 
View attachment 183611

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## phinds (Apr 1, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> Might have to have the kid take pictures, can't hold steady


Don't tell me you're getting old?


> ...flatsawn piece & 1/4 sawn piece


Ouch ... that color is WAY off. Bad lighting?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 1, 2020)

phinds said:


> Don't tell me you're getting old?
> Ouch ... that color is WAY off. Bad lighting?



You can alter it... I see there seems to be some shadowing in the center of all the pictures. I'll try again with daylight...


----------



## DKMD (Apr 1, 2020)

I’ve never heard of desert elm, but I’ve never seen bark stay on any of the elms around here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Apr 1, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> You can alter it... I see there seems to be some shadowing in the center of all the pictures. I'll try again with daylight...


OK, I replaced the face grain pair with a correct color version


----------



## phinds (Apr 1, 2020)

DKMD said:


> I’ve never heard of desert elm, but I’ve never seen bark stay on any of the elms around here.


You may have heard of it as Chinese elm or Japanese elm or Asian elm. It's _Ulmus parvifolia_

Reactions: Like 1


----------

